# Halloween Treats: Skull Cupcake molds /Witch Fingers



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Silicone is great for creating unusual baking shapes you can't normally achieve with normally with regular baking tins. For Halloween, I found these neat Nomskulls Cupcake Molds. The cups look like skulls with their tops cut off – creating the perfect cavity for baking a cupcake. The molds stand on their own, just set them on a baking sheet.

Sold as a set of four. In my opinion for maximum impact, I think will serve them right out of their skulls. Just pipe the frosting for the brains. Although I am sure, you could turn them out (yea! silcone does'nt stick) and decorate the whole cake.


Also bought one of these pans for witch fingers from Wilton.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I saw these and I thought they were JUST for serving - I didn't realize you baked in them. Worldwide Fred does some amazingly fun stuff. It must be a crazy place to work.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

GobbyGruesome;bt1722 said:


> I saw these and I thought they were JUST for serving - I didn't realize you baked in them. Worldwide Fred does some amazingly fun stuff. It must be a crazy place to work.


Yes! You do bake in them. I am into baking and when all the silicone molds first started coming out, I didn't really like them. But I have found they can give you shapes and forms you could not achieve, otherwise.

I would agree, it most definitely, must be an interesting and crazy place to work!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hmmm - not sure if your a Michael's shopper, but I noticed this weeks email has a "bonus coupon" for 50% off 1 bakeware item (excluding sales items).


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Does Michael's carry these? Have to find out...


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't think they carry the cupcake molds but they do carry some Wilton stuff around here.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

GobbyGruesome;bt1731 said:


> Hmmm - not sure if your a Michael's shopper, but I noticed this weeks email has a "bonus coupon" for 50% off 1 bakeware item (excluding sales items).


Yes, actually I do shop there. Thanks for the tip!


*JJAZ:* I have not seen the skull molds there. I got mine from Amazon.


----------

